# Newbie needs help - Best Printer and Ink



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

I appreciate all the advice I have gotten just from reading other posts on this site. My question is I am buying a new printer is the Epson 1280 the best printer to buy to do inkjet transfers. I understand that Epson inks are pigment based instead of dye based correct so the colors will not run when the shirt is washed. I also need to know if the ink that comes in the Epson printer when you buy it is okay to use or if the pigment based ink is something you need to buy special. The reason I ask is that I need to do a bunch of shirts asap and need to be able to go to Staples tomorrow and buy the printer I will not have time to place an order for special ink - also is it tricky to use the ink bulk ink systems I have read about. If you have the bulk ink system with 4oz bottles of each color how many transfers does this yield - trying to estimate a cost per shirt for ink - I know it will vary depending on the design I am just trying to get an approximation - thanks for all your help and advise.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm pricing and researching Epson printers. The *Epson 1280* uses dye inks. I think people like this printer because it is wide format (larger images) and can be used with TLM Supply House's pigment ink called Magic Mix.

I already have 4 Epson dye printers (3 Epson Stylus 900s and a little Epson Stylus 880).

Best Buy has Epson's on sale including the *CX-7800 *all-in-one (scans negtives/slides, 48-bit 2,400 x 2,400 scanner) and more. With rebate it's *$149.00*(cheaper than buy.com online). 

Also they are selling value pack of their *Durabrite *inks for about *$33.00 with free photo paper*. The Durabrite inks are pigmented and I understand acceptable for heat transfer. However, you may have to adjust for the color black as it tends to "yellow" per what I've been reading here. By the way, the Epson pre-sales rep. said not to use Durabrite for heat transfers (clearly she had no clue and she's going to the tradeshows too).

Least expensive Epson using Durabrite inks is *C68 for $60 *and *C88 for $80* at buy.com

Just sharing what I've learned after hours of reading....Susan


----------



## yanaga (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks I have another question if I am printing transfers with photos on them is it better to use one of the Epson Stylus Photo Printer then just the Epson C88 - do any of the photo printers use DuraBrite ink? Thanks.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I think all the photo printers are dye-based. Durabrite inks work fairly well, but if you use them, make sure to adjust your color profiles when printed, especially for things like photos. The standard recommendation is -15 Yellow, +5 Magenta, +5 Cyan; adjust further if needed.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

i love the epson 1280, because of the wide format, and because of the magic mix bulk ink system.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Only Epson has printers that use OEM Durabrite *PIGMENT *ink. If someone has come on the market, let me know. Yes, I know there is aftermarket pigment ink and dye sublimation ink.

BUT, not all Epson printers use the Durabrite PIGMENT ink. And some of the higher end Epsons use Ultra Hi Gloss archival. And there's also the K3 ink for professional level Epsons. If you go to the Epson site you can read and compare benefits and specifications.

I am well aware that photoquality printing may be overkill if just doing text
or simple graphic.

FYI, the cheaper Epsons such as C88 may not hold up to heavy use. 
See epinions reviews.

Thanks for adjustment settings.

Susan



Twinge said:


> I think all the photo printers are dye-based. Durabrite inks work fairly well, but if you use them, make sure to adjust your color profiles when printed, especially for things like photos. The standard recommendation is -15 Yellow, +5 Magenta, +5 Cyan; adjust further if needed.


----------



## winsalm (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new Canon Pro9500? It's priced around the same as the Epson R2400. ($849.) This is the info from Canon's website

10 full-time color Lucia pigment ink system for professional image performance up to 13" x 19". 
Maximum 4800 x 2400 dpi FINE printhead technology. 
Professional quality B&W photos with matte black, photo black and gray inks included. 
Support for fine art paper with two separate paper paths, including front feeder for heavyweight paper types. 
Professional printer features using Easy-PhotoPrint Pro (plug-in software for Adobe® Photoshop® CS/CS2).
New printer driver with advanced color controls.


----------

